# Where in the US to live..?



## JGHunter (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey, I'm starting university this year to graduate in 2013 (everyone agrees now is the best time to be in the safety net of education) and I'll be doing Interior Architecture (similar to Interior Design to most people). My intention is to buy property in the US to renovate and rent out, but I'm wondering where is the best place? I've always wanted to live for some time in Austin since I visited, but that's another story. Really, I'd like to buy the sort of property you can find currently in Detroit, poor neighbourhoods, and rent out affordably to those on a low income who need somewhere. (You know, a sort of charitable form of capitalism!) 

But by cheap, I don't necessarily mean 'bad' neighbourhood. As I intend to do a lot of international travelling, I don't mind living in an poor neighbourhood, but naturally for the potential tenant's sake, I don't want a dangerous-poor. Basically, does anybody know of low-cost areas in America that are also low crime? I know that generally, a lot of the US is cheap by UK standards, but we'll be first time buyers. I don't know what constitutes low cost, but something suitable for a first time buyer. Basically, I don't mind anywhere in America, but we do have an interest in the mid-west.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to read up on building codes, union labor restrictions and working while on a student visa.


----------



## JGHunter (Jul 28, 2010)

twostep said:


> You may want to read up on building codes, union labor restrictions and working while on a student visa.


Oh I don't intend to work whilst as a student. I'll be a student in UK and going to the US when I've graduated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JGHunter said:


> Oh I don't intend to work whilst as a student. I'll be a student in UK and going to the US when I've graduated.


How do you plan on going to the US after you graduate?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JGHunter said:


> Hey, I'm starting university this year to graduate in 2013 (everyone agrees now is the best time to be in the safety net of education) and I'll be doing Interior Architecture (similar to Interior Design to most people). My intention is to buy property in the US to renovate and rent out, but I'm wondering where is the best place? I've always wanted to live for some time in Austin since I visited, but that's another story. Really, I'd like to buy the sort of property you can find currently in Detroit, poor neighbourhoods, and rent out affordably to those on a low income who need somewhere. (You know, a sort of charitable form of capitalism!)
> 
> But by cheap, I don't necessarily mean 'bad' neighbourhood. As I intend to do a lot of international travelling, I don't mind living in an poor neighbourhood, but naturally for the potential tenant's sake, I don't want a dangerous-poor. Basically, does anybody know of low-cost areas in America that are also low crime? I know that generally, a lot of the US is cheap by UK standards, but we'll be first time buyers. I don't know what constitutes low cost, but something suitable for a first time buyer. Basically, I don't mind anywhere in America, but we do have an interest in the mid-west.


Immigration status? Without that it's pie in the sky.


----------



## JGHunter (Jul 28, 2010)

twostep said:


> How do you plan on going to the US after you graduate?


The way most people do..? I don't understand the question.



fatbrit said:


> Immigration status? Without that it's pie in the sky.


Well, I have no idea about the process. Heck, I've never moved house, let alone countries!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JGHunter said:


> Well, I have no idea about the process. Heck, I've never moved house, let alone countries!


The US immigration system is niche based. If you don't fit in one of those niches, it's pretty well impossible to live and work here. You haven't yet written anything that makes me think that you will fit in one these narrow gaps.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JGHunter said:


> The way most people do..? I don't understand the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have no idea about the process. Heck, I've never moved house, let alone countries!


You will get the hang of it or not.

Unless you have the appropriate visa you cannot flip houses for rental income especially doing work yourself. It is called income. And no - it will not bring you a visa unless you start it on an investment size level. A good idea?

There is no "way most people do it". Please take your time, read through the stickies. They are very informative. Read through some of the posts. You will have to do your own legwork. 

Just a degree in interior design means x days until you go home after graduation. This may sound short and cruel but at 110F and 98% humidity I am not at my best. Let's table this conversation until you had time to do a bit of research.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

I am speaking to a guy who relocated to the USA in 2004 and he claims to of got his green card (for work anywhere) from his study visa after 3 years studying. Unless things have changed since then I'd say it's still doable.

If he can do it, most folks who put their mind to it can.
I've got about $50,000 in savings which is enough to live off for 3 years so I'd say it's doable. That is unless the visa granting has changed now?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I am speaking to a guy who relocated to the USA in 2004 and he claims to of got his green card (for work anywhere) from his study visa after 3 years studying. Unless things have changed since then I'd say it's still doable.
> 
> If he can do it, most folks who put their mind to it can.
> I've got about $50,000 in savings which is enough to live off for 3 years so I'd say it's doable. That is unless the visa granting has changed now?


You don't get a GC for studying for 3 years. In addition, very few people get a GC directly as a result of their skills. Most progress through a NIV first.

If you complete some educational courses, you may get one year's work. Google OPT.

$50k is probably insufficient for 3 years of study in the US as a foreign student.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

$50 insufficient?!!
Are you kidding me that's a fortune man!

What's an NIV?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> $50 insufficient?!!
> Are you kidding me that's a fortune man!
> 
> What's an NIV?


Yep -- you'll need $150k or thereabouts for a 4-year bachelor's degree as a foreign student. Here my local university: http://global.asu.edu/files/InternationalExpensesandFinancialGuaranteeForm.pdf

NIV is a non-immigrant visa, e.g. an H1b.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I am speaking to a guy who relocated to the USA in 2004 and he claims to of got his green card (for work anywhere) from his study visa after 3 years studying. Unless things have changed since then I'd say it's still doable.
> 
> If he can do it, most folks who put their mind to it can.
> I've got about $50,000 in savings which is enough to live off for 3 years so I'd say it's doable. That is unless the visa granting has changed now?


You used the word - "claims":>) He may have gotten married, gone the H1B/GC route (highly unlikely) or is just pulling your leg.

50k? All you have to do is pull up web sites for reputable colleges/universities. The calculation is pretty simple - one year tuition/living/emergency fun ds have to be presented in liquid form at an interview for student visa. The reliable source for funds to finish the educational program has to be presented.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> $50 insufficient?!!
> Are you kidding me that's a fortune man!
> 
> What's an NIV?


It may be a fortune to you but the two large universities in my corner run between 20-30k per semester.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that.

I have been digging around for other university's.
The cheapest seems to be Idaho Uni in Boise. It's about $4500 per semester there.
Another avenue I've thought of is studying at the US colleges, then using that as credit hours for later university work.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok, thanks for that.
> 
> I have been digging around for other university's.
> The cheapest seems to be Idaho Uni in Boise. It's about $4500 per semester there.
> Another avenue I've thought of is studying at the US colleges, then using that as credit hours for later university work.


If you qualify for in-state tuition costs, yes.

But as a foreigner, the required amount is $23k/year, let's round it up and call it $100k for a 4-year degree.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Another avenue I've thought of is studying at the US colleges, then using that as credit hours for later university work.


Do the first couple of years at a community college on a transfer program, and that will probably save you some money. But there's no way you're going to get a 4-year degree for under $50k as a foreign student.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If you qualify for in-state tuition costs, yes.
> 
> But as a foreigner, the required amount is $23k/year, let's round it up and call it $100k for a 4-year degree.


You've just pulled that link from the most expensive university in the state.
They have cheaper ones all over and I'm taking the cheapest one out there.

So you can get it cheaper, look here:

Boise State University Student Financial Services

It doesn't say what out of state fees are but they'll be cheaper than that link of yours no doubt


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> You've just pulled that link from the most expensive university in the state.
> They have cheaper ones all over and I'm taking the cheapest one out there.
> 
> So you can get it cheaper, look here:
> ...


You have failed to take account of the fact that you are not a resident of Boise and don't get the taxpayer-subsidized rates.

The figure for a year's tuition at your chosen university (and which you would be required to show at application for a visa) is $27,388. So a 4-year degree here is going to cost you a tad over $100k rather than the slightly cheaper tad under $100k I also found you in Idaho. You should be thankful I saved you a few thousand rather than griping.

Let's hope a university education will improve your research skills.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> You've just pulled that link from the most expensive university in the state.
> They have cheaper ones all over and I'm taking the cheapest one out there.
> 
> So you can get it cheaper, look here:
> ...


Guys - it all comes down to "international student". You will pay international rate and will only be able to work a limited number of hours on campus. No matter how cheap a community college in Neverland USA you can google. The rules of engagement do not change.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You have failed to take account of the fact that you are not a resident of Boise and don't get the taxpayer-subsidized rates.
> 
> The figure for a year's tuition at your chosen university (and which you would be required to show at application for a visa) is $27,388. So a 4-year degree here is going to cost you a tad over $100k rather than the slightly cheaper tad under $100k I also found you in Idaho. You should be thankful I saved you a few thousand rather than griping.
> 
> Let's hope a university education will improve your research skills.


If you think I'm taking $100k tuition hit and thankful to you for a few thousand in savings you're obviously mistaken.
I'll get work first before I take that one hot shot


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will save you money ... get a degree here for less than a $1000
Welcome to Almeda University :: Online Programs from Almeda University

home


----------

